#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Συγκοινωνιακά >  > > >  >  >  Υπόδειγμα γενικής τεχνικής έκθεσης για συγκοινωνιακά έργα

## ira.tom

Γεια σας! Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω εάν υπάρχει κάποιο υπόδειγμα γενικής τεχνικής έκθεσης για συγκοινωνιακά έργα.

----------

